# New to woodworking- TS2424 saftey??



## Jayjonathan (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi everyone! New to the site and the craft.
I recently purchased a TS2424 TS, and that is all that came with it!
It doesn't have a guard or anything! I am extremely fond of my fingers and use all ten everyday! My questions are:
1. Is there anything I need to know about the original guard ( I still have to order a new complete one before I start)
2. Is there even an option for a riving knife with this saw, and if not are there any other saftey features I can add?
I am an extremely careful person who pays close attention to detail and want to give woodworking a try. 

Also, besides saftey are there any other things I can/ should consider for this saw?


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I would just get the guard the saw was intended to have with the saw was new. Safety is mostly common sense. If it feels dangerous it probably is. The most important thing when running any power tools is never have your hands pushing toward the blades. I've seen people get comfortable with a guard thinking it would protect them and have them run their fingers under the guard and into the blade. As long as you stay a little afraid of the machinery you should be fine.


----------

